# Starting over with recall training for a 1.5 year old.



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you tried bacon?

Here is a good video where the trainer broke down the recall into smaller pieces. Our dogs love this freshpet bacon stuff too, but you could also try liverwurst, frozen meatballs from the supermarket (Cook them first), provolone cheese, or even those cheese ball puffs.


----------



## mm2k14 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi, Kristen!

Recall is such an important skill for a dog to have. I would definitely prefer to over reward the behavior. The key to getting your boy enthusiastic about learning is to make it 'worth his while,' so to speak, with a reward that is irresistible. It may be that food is not a good motivator for him! Have you tried having him work for toys, or any other kinds of non-food based rewards? You need to figure out what he likes the most.

Obviously I don't know what kind of treats you've tried in the past, but you're going to want something very high value. By that I mean human foods. Things that usually go over well are: steak, hamburger, meatballs, etc. My boy now is obsessed with watermelon. I've had dogs who love banana. A lot of it is trial and error until you find the right thing. Again, food might not be the answer for your particular dog. 

When you say you take him out on a long line, how far away is he? The further away you are, the harder it is. Especially for a dog that you're having trouble motivating, I would start with something really small. When first teaching recall to a puppy, I start by using their normal lead (~5 feet). My expectations initially are for them to run the distance of the lead. You may want to consider starting smaller, and with a less intimidating distance. I would even suggest not trying it in your yard. Especially if he's used to being off leash and doing his own thing in the yard, it can complicate the situation. There are tons of smells and other things that may be more interesting than coming when called. I would start and try to get some success in a less distracting environment first, like inside the house. (Just make sure you've picked up any toys or potentially distracting items first!)

Is Gunner responsive to praise? I always throw a big "party" when the dog gets to me-- lots of petting and enthusiasm in telling them how great they are. Something to keep in mind: is it possible he is associating recall with something negative? For example, does he usually have to go back in the house right after you call him? If you're out hiking in the woods or wherever, does it signal the end of the walk? The way to combat that is to randomly throw recall practice in throughout the day, or at least be cognizant of the timing. Also, sometimes it can help if you walk backwards away from the dog after calling them. They like movement, so it can help make you more enticing. 

You'll get it down! The big thing is finding something he'll work for.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Just for recall training (with whistle): salami, pre-packed ham cubes or chicken cubes (for use in salads), cheddar cheese cubes.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Add "anywhere recalls". I have treats in every room of the house. I will call out "Thor, here" from any room and where ever he is he comes and gets a treat. Since treats are all over, they are always handy.

I also make sure that "here" doesn't result in punishment. For example calling here to get him in the house while he plays in the yard or leashing him up as soon as he comes to me can be perceived as punishment.


----------



## goldenenthusiast (Jul 28, 2014)

I have this same problem with my almost 2 year old. His recall is nonexistent, and his food motivation outside is low. I do the anywhere treat game in the house where I just call his name and say "treats" and he comes to me in the house and gets treats. But outdoors, probably the only thing that could get him to come is if I whipped a live bunny out of my pocket.

I have tried: freeze dried liver, cheddar cheese, swiss cheese, colby jack cheese, string cheese, hot dogs, turkey dogs, boiled turkey, roast chicken, tuna, deli ham, deli roast beef, lamb lung, peanut butter liver treats (ordered by recommendation of the training club in the area), not to mention the entire treats aisle in the pet store. He doesn't like fruits of any kind and will spit out or ignore watermelon, apples, blueberries, strawberries, bananas, and carrots. Interestingly he seems slightly more motivated by junky crap treats like Milkbones.

I have also tried toys. However, he's not motivated by any type of ball, frisbee, or rope toys. He only likes soft fluffy squeaker toys that he can destroy, but they have to brand new. I can't pull out a toy that he's already seen - he's bored by that and won't come.

I've been using a long line outside and I just randomly yell "come", haul him in when he doesn't, give him a treat, and say "free." So basically it's a win-win situation for him. He is barely cooperative :/ Just so frustrating when other people haven't even lifted a finger to train their dog yet I look like the one who's the bad owner as my dog runs off like FREEDOOMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

I started over with recalls with Abby using the sequence from Sue Ailsby's Training Levels - the old versions are available for free online, or you can buy the new versions in eBook or print.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm following this thread. Lots of great info! I need to work with Bailey on getting her recall down. 

I have a question though - if you don't want to associate anything negative with recall, what about when I need her to come to me when I can take her back in or leash her?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

BaileyzMom said:


> I'm following this thread. Lots of great info! I need to work with Bailey on getting her recall down.
> 
> I have a question though - if you don't want to associate anything negative with recall, what about when I need her to come to me when I can take her back in or leash her?


You just have to mix it up. Make a large percentage of recalls so that she gets rewarded and then is released back to play and a small percentage where she gets leashed up to end the fun. She will play those odds every time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

BriGuy said:


> You just have to mix it up. Make a large percentage of recalls so that she gets rewarded and then is released back to play and a small percentage where she gets leashed up to end the fun. She will play those odds every time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Thanks, BriGuy, I will try that! We've been working on fetch. She has always made a game of running back to me with the ball but not letting me have it. Suddenly, this morning, she figured out that if she comes straight back to me, puts the ball in my right hand and sits nicely, my left hand has a yummy treat for her! LOL


----------



## mummybytes13 (Aug 2, 2016)

sounds like you are talking about our 20month old boy


----------



## Taz9630 (Dec 21, 2014)

This makes me feel so much better in a way our boy Dunlop who has just turned two is a dream at home and in the garden but the minute you let him off anywhere other than the beach he is a total nightmare!
I have worked so hard and feel like I have achieved so little, he now likes his ball and dehydrated chicken and beef and at the beach we use a large basketball everyone says he will get better as he gets older but at two he is miles behind our Jack Russell cross at six months younger but who can walk off lead anywhere we go.


----------

